# Next steps for 302 Flanged Wheel replacement?



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

Was working on removing the side rods on this 302 and broke the head off the screw that holds it in place. This screw is so small that I don't think drilling it out is an option (I think the bit would need to be something like 5/64" or close to it). 








Looking for recommendations on what to do next. Should I replace the entire flanged wheel (it looks to be in decent condition). I haven't looked into how hard this would be to do but suspect I would need some sort of spreader to separate the wheels from the axle rod. I hate to buy a full axle unit but looking for advice.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

It might be hard but try drilling out the screw.. If that doesn't work, or you don't want to, you can either buy the entire chassis with the wheels in place, you can buy just the black rim, or you can buy the entire wheel assembly, rim, white insulator, and steel "tire" readily available on ebay or at one of the stores that sell parts, such as Doug Peck at PortLines, or Jeff Kane at the Train Tender.. Both great guys!!... I don't have a wheel puller, so I use 2 screwdrivers, and slowly pry off the wheel.Just remember, you'll have to RE-QUARTER" the wheels!!! The loco will run without proper quartering, and without the linkage, but when you put the linkage on, it will bind, bend, and do lots of nasty things. The new wheel assembly must go in the same location as when the old one came off, that is pertaining to the screw hole.The correct position is 88 degrees opposite the other side, but close to 90 degrees will work just fine. Also be sure the wheel diameter is the same!!! A 302 is 1.16 wide...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Correct wheel quartering.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

It appears that the broken screw is on the rear set of wheels.. be careful when removing the wheel assembly because you don't want to move the drive/smoke gear that's on the axle.


----------



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

I think I will likely end up buying the entire chassis unit and use what I have for spare parts. Maybe once I get a bit more experience under my belt I might try a single wheel replacement. Thanks for the great pictures though and words of advice.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

chrisallen21 said:


> I think I will likely end up buying the entire chassis unit and use what I have for spare parts. Maybe once I get a bit more experience under my belt I might try a single wheel replacement. Thanks for the great pictures though and words of advice.


There's a few chassis on ebay right now, as well as a working smoke unit...


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Im trying to remember tjs way to remove these. I'll try searching for it.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Posted a thread in o scale. Hopefully one one remembers. I think he glued something on it to remove it. I'm not sure though.


----------



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

I did try super glue (gorilla glue) with a small allen wrench but it didn't take very well and didn't hold. I may still try drilling out if I could find a small enough bit. Maybe that would be enough to glue the allen wrench inside to hopefully turn the broken screw out.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=105225 ideas here , and still coming


----------



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks for the post to the other forum. I decided to give the idea of etching a slot within the screw a try. I used a small flat screwdriver that you use for small electronics and etched in a slot as best as possible. I then used a slightly larger flat screwdriver and bingo, it came out! 

The picture of the slot before it came out really doesn't do it justice. Much appreciated as you just saved me buying new wheels/chassis:appl::appl::appl:








And yes, that is Volume One of the Thomas Barker books beneath the steamer chassis. Definitely worth the price and am learning lots as I go through it!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Cool man, glad it worked out. Hated to see you buy a whole new chassis good luck with it!


----------

